# Truly Beautiful



## yinyin (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey All, 

I have just found a lovely link from hingis.org

This is truly beautiful.....sit back....take a few deep breaths.....and enjoy!!! 

http://www.llangley.com/yoga/wisdom/rightnow[2].htm 
:cheers: :clap:


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

this better not be one of those tricky things that turns out to be terrifying.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, those pictures are 'truly beautiful'. Really relaxing and calming to watch.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I can see how some may like it, but I don't really have feelings for it


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Theo! said:


> I can see how some may like it, but I don't really have feelings for it


Does your Mommy know you're checking out an internet message board? :biggrin:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> Does your Mommy know you're checking out an internet message board? :biggrin:


Nope, I'm bad to the bone.


----------



## yinyin (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey all,long time no c,no one seems miss me?
hehe~~just wanna u all relax by the link,
and BTW

hey Kunlun,i found we we all live in Beijing~~wowo~~ :clap:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Surprisingly, I was actually going to PM you as I noticed I hadn't seen you post.

Done any drawings lately? Put up any more posters of Dirk yet  :laugh:


----------



## yinyin (Mar 20, 2005)

:cheers:


Theo! said:


> Surprisingly, I was actually going to PM you as I noticed I hadn't seen you post.
> 
> Done any drawings lately? Put up any more posters of Dirk yet  :laugh:


Hi Theo!,thx god here is one can remember me~~hehe~~joking
actully im busy on the coming exams ,nm...i'll be free on sunday~~
then i wanna draw another dirk one~~hehe~~cant wait the sunday~~ :biggrin: 
i'll bring it on as soon as i finish it
till then :cheers:


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

yeah it mgiht have affected somebody but not me i got bored i guess i havent lived long enough or somethin like tht i dk


----------

